# Another new foam skull



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished this new skull today. It is a one piece skull, hollow foam. I have video taped the process so I hope to have it edited and posted by late tonight. Now that I have two different foam skulls I will start figureing out how to paint them. Can anyone tell me how to post videos form youtube in posts? Not just the link but the video so I can put them up here.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet skull can't wait to see the video!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice skull!!

To post youtube vid:
Copy the url for the video you want to post and use the insert image button







and past the url in the popup.

Does that information get me 2 free foam skulls?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like it's carved from stone. I would never have guessed foam.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a video of me putting the last layer of silicone on.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el2bhV-ideQ[/nomedia]

Thanks Joker, I will start a punch card for you. After your tenth informative answer you can redeem your free skull.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great looking skull Scourge! What density foam are you using?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the first part of the jacket being made.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQYLsFHaDDo[/nomedia]

Joker, what is the best ice cream to eat in the summer?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Here is the first part of the jacket being made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ice cream in the summer is a lot like halloween props....the best is home made!
What no ice cream maker....no problem. See how to 



.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The skull looks great and the videos are very appreciated. Thanks Scourge!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

This is great..........
How about an items list?
What silicone, plastic, clay and what not was used?
Thanks for the great info.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, you work fast, scourge! If you were a barrista at Starbucks, there'd never be a line at the register


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Joker, if you end up with a Scourge skull after this, I will FAINT. hahahaha!!!!

PS Scourge is my hero


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Dave the dead, its foam-it 15 from smooth-on.

Jabberwocky, Silicone is rebound 25. The plastic is Plasti-paste II. The clay is Jolly King Plastaline. The mold release is Sonite wax. All are smooth-on products.

I suck at tutorials, this is my first one. Here is a new video with me narrating over it. Let me know if this is better. Thanks.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-EF-63h6eU[/nomedia]

Joker, is there really a difference between Regular, Plus and Premium gasoline? I think it's a scam by the man!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Joker, is there really a difference between Regular, Plus and Premium gasoline? I think it's a scam by the man!!!


There are reasons why high octane fuel is often given names like "Plus" or "Super" or "Premium", but more power and/or more gas mileage are not one of those reasons!

Let's bust a myth first - "High Octane oxygenated fuel has more energy". Higher octane oxygenated fuel has actually LESS energy per unit. It is really the design of the engine that can take advantage of a particular characteristic/property of high octane fuel which allows the engine to produce more power. If your engine was not designed for premium fuel you are just wasting your money.

To really understand the difference between the fuels you need to first understand some basics about how engines work and what role octane plays in the process of making power.

A car's engine produces power by combustion. A compressed mixture of fuel and air is ignited by a spark plug. This ignition and thereby combustion needs to happen accurately at a very specific time. Sometimes the combustion does not happen at the right time - it ignites even before the spark plug has a chance to fire because the compression itself has produced enough heat to ignite the mixture. This is called pre-detonation or knock or pinging and is very harmful to the engine. Prolonged knock can ruin your engine in no time.

The amount of octane in your fuel determines how far the mixture can be compressed before it pre-detonates. Higher the amount of octane the lesser is the risk of pre-detonation due to compression. And that's about it. Higher octane by itself has nothing to do with more energy or more power or better gas mileage.

Now, in general an engine with higher compression is capable of producing more power. There is a limit to how much compression you can design in the engine before you hit pre-detonation for a certain amount of octane. If you want to go for higher compression you need higher octane, so to allow the use of higher compression, higher octane fuel was introduced. As a rule of the thumb (and you know thumbs come in different sizes) any cars below 10:1 compression ratio can use regular octane (87) fuel without a problem and anything above 10:1 could use high octane fuel. You can find the compression ratio of your car in the owner's manual spec section.

If you have a car designed to run on 87 octane, it can't take advantage of the benefit that higher octane fuel has to offer. So there is nothing to be gained in terms of power or mileage if you use premium fuel. The only effect would be a lighter wallet! In fact you might loose some power and mileage. Remember I mentioned at the beginning higher octane has less energy per unit ?

If you have a car designed to run on high (91/92/93) octane, then use high octane fuel. If you use low octane fuel, the engine will experience pre-detonation and as a safety measure the car will adjust to lower octane fuel i.e. it retards timing. Without going into too much technical detail, in simple English it just means you loose power and mileage. Not just that, you risk damage to your engine. Modern engines are quick to detect pre-detonation (even before you can hear it!) and retard timing but you still are putting your engine at a risk.

So just go with the manufacturer recommended fuel. Don't experiment.

Another plus of "premium" fuel is that some, not all, brands of premium fuel have better additives than their regular fuel to help keep your fuel system and injectors clean. That does help in the long run.


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

the voiceover is a big improvement IMHO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, how many punches does Joker have now on his "Earn a Free Skull" card?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Skulls GREAT....Voice over Much better


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh Scourge, that is so cool hearing your voice talk us through it after having chatted with you for so long! I felt like I was listening to my best friend!!! Keep it COMING!!!! 

Very cool how you had the music playing very lightly in the background too - you really are good at this... oh, and the tutorial part too... oh, and the skulls too... hahha.. sheesh.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job scourge, yes i like the voice over version much much better. Very cool skull also by the way, are you making them just for your own personal use or are you selling some?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Joker, I think I will go with plus. I drive a 1978 Cherokee Chief.

Dixie, Did I sound like what your mind made up? LOL and thank you. Now we are BFF's, hahahahahahaha.

kprimm, I am making these to sell. I have plenty of skulls around here, really, to many skulls, LOL

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iGagPqZu9I[/nomedia]

Joker,
In the song Yankee Doodle, is he calling the horse or the feather "macaroni"?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooh, ooh, can I answer the trivia question and start a punch card for a skull?

The wearing of a feather in the cap would be considered fashionable, but not in a good way (more like foppish, and "macaroni" was slang for that term at the time). A "doodle" was a fool or simpleton, so the song was not what you might consider complimentary.

Scourge, you have a very pleasing voice for voice-overs. It really adds to the video.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great vid scourge. If someone wanted to create a similar mold what would you estimate the cost based on the materials you use? Also can I use a foam skull for this? I have one that is pretty realistic, more so than others I've purchased/seen and its made out of a pretty dense hard foam.



scourge999 said:


> Joker,
> In the song Yankee Doodle, is he calling the horse or the feather "macaroni"?


In the eighteenth-century European courts, Macaroni was the name of an extremely elaborate Italian hairstyle. Ladies of the court of London, when preparing to attend a ball, would spend hours having their hair done up in huge constructions, often braced by wooden supports that rested on their shoulders. Some would have ships of the line circling around towering beehives. Others would have elaborate birds nesting above. Those stiff minuets that required the head held high and the back arched had a practical purpose. With his feather, Yankee is making fun of the aristocrats of England, his cap as much an act of rebellious sarcasm as his name. A "doodle" in eighteenth-century slang was a foolish bumpkin, somewhere between an illiterate ******* and an outright retard. Yankees, of course, were the English settlers of New England. When the Brits sneered at the colonial militia as "Yankee Doodles," they were dissing them something fierce. But rather than hang their heads in shame, these self-reliant Americans, Bart Simpsons to the core, confessed to being Yankee Doodles and proud of it, made a song about it, and used that song to dis the Brits right back.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I can tell you one thing for sure - seeing it so much better than trying to understand you and Bear trying to get it through my slow brain... and yes, your voice is what I imagined... only you "typo" less, and therefore I get to drink less. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!

I'm going to be so sad when this tutorial is over - you had better start planning MORE!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

RoxyBlue, I regret to inform you that the punch card only applies to Joker. I appreciate you willingness to participate and thank you for such kind compliments. 

Joker, I am sure you could mold a foam skull. You can mold almost anything you would want to. As for the cost, that’s tough. I can tell you that the materials I purchased cost about $350.00 before shipping. I use all the materials for multiple projects so I am not aware of the cost for the mold in the videos.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> RoxyBlue, I regret to inform you that the punch card only applies to Joker. I appreciate you willingness to participate and thank you for such kind compliments.
> 
> Joker, I am sure you could mold a foam skull. You can mold almost anything you would want to. As for the cost, that's tough. I can tell you that the materials I purchased cost about $350.00 before shipping. I use all the materials for multiple projects so I am not aware of the cost for the mold in the videos.


Can you purchase the materials in small amounts or should I plan on having to do several projects?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

joker, the local distributor I order from doesn't list what the trial sizes are. If you do order the larger sizes I would plan on mutiple projects. It would really suck to buy all trial sizes and then realize you don't have enough to finish your project.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a paint test on the foam skull.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, that is really AWESOME! Great work and thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scourge999 said:


> RoxyBlue, I regret to inform you that the punch card only applies to Joker. I appreciate you willingness to participate and thank you for such kind compliments.


I was just kiddin' - and it's fun seeing what answers joker comes up with to the variety of non-Halloween-related questions

The paint job, like the skull itself, is beautiful. It looks like real bone.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Yay! The last video is done! Thanks for watching!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKFMUKBOXcI[/nomedia]

Joker,
How do I get my wife to leave the toilet seat up?


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

very cool skulls. excellent videos


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Joker,
> How do I get my wife to leave the toilet seat up?


This can be a very touchy situation depending on past history/discussions of the toilet and its resting state.

The single man side of me would be to instruct the wife that if she'll put it up you'll be sure and put it down. Looks good on paper, but leaves opportunity for either party to forget the agreement and cause further discussion of seat position and responsibility.

You might try taping money, jewelry, etc... to the bottom of the seat so she would have to lift it in order to retrieve it, but this could become very expensive not to mention the sanitary issues.

I don't normally recommend buying over seas, but given your current situation and I personally don't want to be the person responsible for any type of domestic altercations, I'd recommend purchasing and installing a an automatic up toilet seat control device. (see pic below)










Speed control with oil 
Simple installation. (a minute for installation)
No noise.
Easy to clean thanks to its small volume.
No risk of being frozen to burst because it uses vegetable cooking oil inside of the hydraulic device. 
It's environment-friendly.
Operating without power.

Here's the link http://intsystem.en.ecplaza.net/catalog.asp?DirectoryID=102368&CatalogID=349228


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That last video is a riot (highlights being the "voila!" moment and the product placement of Pabst beer).

I think you could market the mold shaking sequence as an upper body workout video for haunters.

Joker, how about "separate but equal" bathrooms as a solution?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Joker, how about "separate but equal" bathrooms as a solution?


I had considered that as well as a installing a hanging urinal, but for the advertised $20, minute of installation time, and no need to alter the spouses normal habits this seemed to be the best solution.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

..... taping money or jewels under the seat.... just gotta say, HILARIOUS.

And, anything can be bleached. 

And Scourge, I can't believe the series is over!!! Wah!! Now you need to show us how to make Kraft Macaroni and Cheese or maybe how your grass grows? Damn, this was something I looked forward to every day - the next installment with my BFF from Way up there!!!

Thanks so much for taking the time to do that - its a definite keeper, and really shows me something I have been trying to wrap my skull around for a long time!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Scourge..go buy yourself a 6 pack of Blue Ribbon for your first place skull tutorial.

Excellent videos. 
Learned something new.
Thanks


----------

